# Pumpkin Spice What?



## JohnDB (Oct 17, 2022)

People seem to want pumpkin spice in everything lately...from coffee to cocoa...

What's your favorite?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2022)

I think the whole pumpkin spice thing is overrated. The one pumpkin I like is pumpkin pie and pumpkin roll.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 17, 2022)

Isn't "pumpkin spice" just basic cake / cookie spices? I hate pumpkin and pumpkin pie, so I don't know for sure. I imagine it would be good in eggnog. I don't like a lot of extra flavours in my coffee. Stir it with a stick of cinnamon once in a blue moon or drop a cardamom pod in the coffee. So, I don't really care much about the whole "pumpkin spice" fad.


----------



## JohnDB (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 17, 2022)

So, is that your favorite, @JohnDB?  Or just one you got a laugh from?

I am not into all those pumpkin pie spice things, though I do like the spices.  Usually I have additional spices with them, however, like with gingersnaps, or chai spices, but the basic spices are the same.


----------



## JohnDB (Oct 17, 2022)

No...I don't like pumpkin spice...I think pumpkin spice spam is ridiculous.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 17, 2022)

But not as ridiculous as this:


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 18, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> I think the whole pumpkin spice thing is overrated. The one pumpkin I like is pumpkin pie and pumpkin roll.


I'll add pumpkin muffins to that list, too. Actually, any baked good with actual pumpkin in it is eligible for pumpkin spice seasoning. I keep meaning to try @bakechef's Peter Pumpkin Bars. While the original recipe calls for only cinnamon, @bakechef said it's OK to add more spices.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 18, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Isn't "pumpkin spice" just basic cake / cookie spices? I hate pumpkin and pumpkin pie, so I don't know for sure. I imagine it would be good in eggnog. I don't like a lot of extra flavours in my coffee. Stir it with a stick of cinnamon once in a blue moon or drop a cardamom pod in the coffee. So, I don't really care much about the whole "pumpkin spice" fad.


It seems that every spice company (OK, I really checked only three...) has their own ratio of the same spices: cinnamon, allspice, ginger, nutmeg, cloves, mace. Libby's Pumpkin Pie recipe that uses the plain pumpkin puree calls for just cinnamon, ginger, and cloves for the spices. Sometimes I add nutmeg, but I always include a bit of my Mom's secret ingredient - fresh ground pepper.


----------



## Badjak (Oct 18, 2022)

I only eat savoury pumpkin. Preferably as thai red curry.
I wasn't even sure what pumpkin spice is, so had to look it up.
Sounds like it could be okay for cookies and a couple of chinese savoury dishes


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 18, 2022)

Pumpkin Pie and Pumpkin Squares - and I have had a pumpkin cookie that was OK. 

But cold Pumpkin Pie for breakfast is the best!


----------



## cookiecrafter (Oct 18, 2022)

I bought a can if Libby's pumpkin pie mix recently.  I bought mix because I use it for making a shake and I did not want to deal with cinnamon clumping.  The first thing I notice when I tasted my shake that it did not have vanilla in the pumpkin mix.  The second thing ... I had no vanilla.  That pie mix is tasty stuff after you add vanilla.  Some folks prefer almond.


----------

